# Uber says people are bullying its self-driving cars with rude gestures and road rage



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-people-bullying-self-driving-cars-2019-6


> Spare a thought for Uber's driverless cars, which are apparently getting mercilessly bullied by pedestrians and other drivers while out on the road.
> 
> That's according to Eric Meyhofer, the head of Uber's self-driving car unit, Advanced Technologies Group. Speaking at the Elevate conference in Washington, DC, on Wednesday, he said cameras mounted on the vehicles were capturing the hostility.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

An additional problem for SDC’s that probably was never considered.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

........and F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* do not think that vandalism on their robotaxis will be a problem...................

While I am apprehensive about riding in a robocab as it is, I do not want to ride in one with graffiti all over its outside and inside, never mind trash......................


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

everybody over the age of 15 has seen every single Terminator movie at least twice. No one and I mean no one is going to roll over easy for Skynet.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I'm guessing that very little testing so far has been done in the high crime areas of our lovely cities.

Cameras or not, these things will make great targets.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL, ye


1.5xorbust said:


> An additional problem for SDC's that probably was never considered.


LOL yeah, the autonomous car cares that you give them the birdie. Pedestrians don't like them because they actually have to follow the law and stop walking in front of moving cars while looking at a cell phone.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Here is my opinion ??????????????Uber’s SD?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It's gonna be a problem...... until they learn to fight back...????????

Between smart homes, SDCs, delivery drones, autonomous trucks, how long will it be before the real life Maximum Overdrive comes to pass?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Probably 1,000,000+ Uber and Lyft drivers who feel they owe sdcs some megaton door slams...for sport and retaliation. U and L might want to reconsider their policy on long term pax damage to vehicles.
Why should drivers have to pay for damage caused by U n L pax?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Uber says people are being mean-spirited. Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

⚠ You can’t stop what’s coming,
Technology ain’t waitin’ on you


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

WAHN said:


> It's gonna be a problem...... until they learn to fight back...????????
> 
> Between smart homes, SDCs, delivery drones, autonomous trucks, how long will it be before the real life Maximum Overdrive comes to pass?


MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE.... so cars with really REALLY good gas mileage? The ACDC soundtrack is the only reason to watch that steaming pile of doodoo.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> Probably 1,000,000+ Uber and Lyft drivers who feel they owe sdcs some megaton door slams...for sport and retaliation. U and L might want to reconsider their policy on long term pax damage to vehicles.
> Why should drivers have to pay for damage caused by U n L pax?


Khosrowshahi is the house, and the house always Wins ✅


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Those cars have big targets on the roof. Overpasses and bricks are going to be very costly to SDC.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠ You can't stop what's coming,
> Technology ain't waitin' on you


Actually absolutely no evidence SDVs are going anywhere. These vehicles still have drivers in them and that's not changing at anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Actually absolutely no evidence SDVs are going anywhere. These vehicles still have drivers in them and that's not changing at anytime in the foreseeable future.


LOL ?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> LOL ?


Oh God another one who's going to exult the virtues of automomus vehicles and they are just around the corner you wouldn't believe the stuff that they can do........

And then disappear like all of the others who have said likewise over the past 30 years.?

Wondering around the roads like someone who just demolished a carton of scotch isn't exactly "technology coming to get you" it a good way. Again you need to build a car that is as good as a human and a lot smarter than those investing in them.
https://jalopnik.com/gms-cruise-self-driving-prototypes-are-riddled-with-tec-1835414849/amp


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

WAHN said:


> I'm guessing that very little testing so far has been done in the high crime areas of our lovely cities.
> 
> Cameras or not, these things will make great targets.


Let these car go on streets in real time. I bet first thing missing will be cameras, inside + outside. Imagine the next pax shows up and there is no steering wheel at all. May be guber and gryft put an option in their sdc vehicle to get the input from the pax. "Damn it John, say something, your silence is killing me, literally, what the hack that thing moving ahead of me? Is it safe to change the lane?" Etc etc.

Reminds me of knight rider.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Oh God another one who's going to exult the virtues of automomus vehicles and they are just around the corner you wouldn't believe the stuff that they can do........
> 
> And then disappear like all of the others who have said likewise over the past 30 years.?
> 
> ...


The self driving cars promise is built on social anxiety. Initially, the developers said they'll fix human error and eliminate car accident fatalities. Problem is, those developers are also human, so they are having the same error rate as any human has.

Despite the fact that a self driving system is scientifically impossible, they've already wasted billions for a hypothesis about what they thought is a routinely simple task.

Today, after going public, Uber and Lyft are lying their new investors about their "saving" technology, the one that is going to make them rich beyond their dreams.

Meanwhile, Uber is not ready. Just look at Uber self driving car division leaders faces and notice their embarrassment and fear when stressed about the reliability and readiness of their product -


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Let these car go on streets in real time. I bet first thing missing will be cameras, inside + outside. Imagine the next pax shows up and there is no steering wheel at all.


Yeah and Uber wants us to pickup at anytime in any neighborhood. Gonna be hilarious when they program their SDV's to ignore certain areas, especially after dark. Things change when its YOUR assets.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Typical Uber. We don't care when people harass our drivers, but when they flip off our self driving cars...


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

BobMarley said:


> Yeah and Uber wants us to pickup at anytime in any neighborhood. Gonna be hilarious when they program their SDV's to ignore certain areas, especially after dark. Things change when its YOUR assets.


Then guber will loose another several billion $ every year on fighting lawsuits against discrimination. Never ending.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

BobMarley said:


> Yeah and Uber wants us to pickup at anytime in any neighborhood. Gonna be hilarious when they program their SDV's to ignore certain areas, especially after dark. Things change when its YOUR assets.


Pretty good piont actually. Cars being used as target practice would get fairly expensive very quickly.



jocker12 said:


> The self driving cars promise is built on social anxiety. Initially, the developers said they'll fix human error and eliminate car accident fatalities. Problem is, those developers are also human, so they are having the same error rate as any human has.
> 
> Despite the fact that a self driving system is scientifically impossible, they've already wasted billions for a hypothesis about what they thought is a routinely simple task.
> 
> ...


Making mistakes at 25 kilometres an hour is telling me that there has been absolutely no improvement in the technology it the time they have started the program.

Keep in mind these vehicles must be able to be completely hands free for 1 million kilometres in a real world environment. As it stands with the most optimistic best case for the state of the tech you would be dead within hours in the real world. That's not changing next week or next year. There's no shortage of the delusional who think it's a question of the odd tweak here and there but good luck with that.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Anyone who has ever had their digital connection go down knows SDC are a fantasy.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Making mistakes at 25 kilometres an hour is telling me that there has been absolutely no improvement in the technology it the time they have started the program.


Software mistakes are projections of the human developers mistakes made when that software was written.

75% of a developer's time is spent on debugging (1500 hours a year!) and actually, ONLY 25% of their time is dedicated to writing code. So, their actual error rate is a staggering 3 to 1, which is much higher than the error rate any average driver has today.

These developers with their highly questionable work performance are telling people how they'll eliminate accident fatalities on our roads.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> That's not changing next week or next year


Chris Urmson, the main engineer who built the code running Google's autonomous software, currently running Aurora says "it could be 50 years before we see them everywhere"

Two years back, on Sept. 4th 2017, in a Recode interview with Kara Swisher, Urmson said the transition to self-driving cars will take 30
years.

In this last interview, he is repeating the same emotional self driving pitch about ZERO fatalities - "_If you look at the 40,000 Americans that are killed every year on our roadways, 1.3 million people globally, the vast majority of those accidents-95 percent of them-are due to human error, and so the technology we're developing we think can drive that number to zero over time._" even if two years ago he admitted how "_in America, somebody dies in a car accident about 1.15 times per 100 million miles. That's like 10,000 years of an average person's driving. So, let's say the technology is pretty good but not that good_."

So from time to time, developer leaders will change their estimates mostly because the public has a short memory and because the self-driving companies like to convince how it's always the last 5% of their development that takes the 95% of the product development time, and that 5% (as long as they don't have any significant advancements) is always getting longer and longer.

In addition to this fallacy, Urmson is also trying to rewrite the history (in essence teaching his followers/zealots some self driving cars supporting points) about the 19th-century horse versus car people's skepticism - "_if you look at the way the automobile came into use, we didn't go out and build a bunch of roads and then hope cars turned up, or at least paved roads. What we had is footpaths, horse paths, cart paths, bicycle paths, and then as the car came into existence we realized, hey, it sucks to drive through the mud, and if only it were a little less muddy, then we could get between cities more easily, and that led to paved roads and eventually the interstate system_."

Well, what Chris Urmson and the self driving zealots intentionally ignore is that "Long before Americans ever saw the first car touch U.S. soil, travel was an unforgivably uncomfortable endeavor. It's difficult to look out of your window and think of a time when there weren't any roads in North America, but that's exactly how it was. Up until the late 19th century, before the introduction of the automobile, there were very few major highways or roads on which to travel, and most people went by *either horse-driven coach or railway*." 

So the horse based transportation was not directly competing car-based transportation, but the train based transportation and "Since it was much faster and slightly more comfortable, *railroad travel essentially put an end to the coach*, and from 1830 to the early 20th century, *Americans would refer to "roads" when speaking of trains* "

Also "Even several decades after its invention, the car was looked upon as a frivolous toy. Not only were they expensive, but there weren't any roads on which to drive them. Among the many names originally given to the car, "stink chariot" stands out, presumably referring to the unpleasant smell of exhaust."


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BobMarley said:


> Yeah and Uber wants us to pickup at anytime in any neighborhood. Gonna be hilarious when they program their SDV's to ignore certain areas, especially after dark. Things change when its YOUR assets.


Algorithm will designate High Crime areas from 12am to 5am Exclusively for Human drivers.
We are not a valued Uber asset


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Algorithm will designate


Local authorities, when giving rideshare companies permits to cover specific areas, *indicate asset area allocation*, as they already did with the electric scooters. 
"The earliest markets, like San Francisco and Los Angeles, have introduced new regulatory schemes to better manage the distribution and deployment of dock-less scooters on their streets. Other cities are following suit, *ordering the scooter companies to pack up their fleets until regulators can finalize new permitting rules*."

That is because Uber, Lyft and any other rideshare company will need to play nice with the people they serve (the same people that are electing the local governments officials). "How these companies deal with local governments going forward will remain a sticking point for the scooter industry."

https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/20/17878676/electric-scooter-bird-lime-uber-lyft


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uber raises their eyebrows at rude gestures towards their robots, while neglecting to acknowledge they have sculpted a middle-finger-in-marble to their drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

One lady said today that she had a option on the app for autonomous , in Vegas, and she decided to go the human way.
Did not know Uber was doing this


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> One lady said today that she had a option on the app for autonomous , in Vegas, and she decided to go the human way.
> Did not know Uber was doing this


I knew Lyft was testing AV in Las Vegas, but didn't know that Uber was operating there too.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It may have been Lyft, pax was good looking , so I was little discombobulated


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

HA! wait until they turn those things loose without the 2 occupants the currently show up with here in Vegas, those cars will be stripped clean on blocks on the side of Swenson St. within hours ahahahahaha. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hendoo (Mar 28, 2019)

Biggest issue will be the homeless calling for a robocar and just camping inside. At least they will have a comfortable dry place to do their "business"


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I’d firebomb a self driving car if I saw it.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'd firebomb a self driving car if I saw it.


Who's your one call after arrest?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Who's your one call after arrest?


RoboLawyer™


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Uber says people are being mean-spirited. Bwahahahahaha. :smiles:


What a joke. Are they going to use hurt feelings as an excuse for their SDCs not performing??!!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> RoboLawyer™


Mom


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Mom


Never. She was a stone cold biotch.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WAHN said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-people-bullying-self-driving-cars-2019-6


This article still makes me chuckle.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Poor Uber. We'll try not to shed a tear.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Here is my opinion ??????????????Uber's SD?


i hope they crash and burn



jocker12 said:


> The self driving cars promise is built on social anxiety. Initially, the developers said they'll fix human error and eliminate car accident fatalities. Problem is, those developers are also human, so they are having the same error rate as any human has.
> 
> Despite the fact that a self driving system is scientifically impossible, they've already wasted billions for a hypothesis about what they thought is a routinely simple task.
> 
> ...


dara is a liar


----------

